# B&M install



## DeLandGTO (Aug 29, 2005)

I just received my shifter and have a couple of questions. Can someone give me the torque spec for install of the shifter per GTO service manual? Has anyone installed the optional springs for more self centering? Did you like it or not? I have read most of the previous threads. BTW Love the car as much as the 64 GTO I owned back in 1967.


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

http://www.pfyv.com/Shifter-Precision-Ripper-2004-05-GTO-pr-668.html

Did you get that one?


----------



## 04m6_ca (Feb 27, 2005)

*I did - And it is nice*

I want to know the same thing though... I put the additional "centering" springs in and wonder if stiffer springs would improve the feel. :seeya: (my youngest is sitting here with me and wanter this smilie.....


----------



## shrike (Jun 4, 2005)

you might try to stick it in reverse with those extra springs before you button it up.


----------



## DeLandGTO (Aug 29, 2005)

I Stall Automatics said:


> http://www.pfyv.com/Shifter-Precision-Ripper-2004-05-GTO-pr-668.html
> 
> Did you get that one?


Yes. That is the one.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

GTODEALER knows the torque specs -- send him a PM if he doesn't pop up here soon. 

Mine has the centering springs. Feels just fine. Know a couple of people who installed their unit without them -- then decided to put them in. Haven't heard anyone disliking them to the point where they took them out, though.


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

*Shifter Torque Values.....Per Helm Manual*

Shift control lever shaft retaining bolts (3) - 18 lb ft 
(p. 7-47)

Shift control closeout boot & plate retaining nuts (4) - 11 lb ft 
(p. 7-49) (Don't know if this part has to be removed for the new installation.)

With such low torque values, I prefer to use a lb in torque wrench for added accuracy....Just multiply lb ft by 12 to get lb in values. :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Mean Goat said:


> Shift control lever shaft retaining bolts (3) - 18 lb ft
> (p. 7-47)
> 
> Shift control closeout boot & plate retaining nuts (4) - 11 lb ft
> ...


Thanks for posting..... just now got to this. :cheers


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

No problem!


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I put the centering springs in. I occassionally would miss my 3-4 and go 3-2 till I got adjusted to the shifter. I had a problem with the shifter shearing a mounting bolt and dropping down in the back. I took the centering springs out and liked it better without them. I think it's more of a personal preference thing though.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> I put the centering springs in. I occassionally would miss my 3-4 and go 3-2 till I got adjusted to the shifter. I had a problem with the shifter shearing a mounting bolt and dropping down in the back. I took the centering springs out and liked it better without them. I think it's more of a personal preference thing though.


fergyflyer, i know you're gone now (he bought a vet!) but for anyone else, you can make the 3-4 shift every time if you place your hand upside down (your thumb pointing down) and pulling back. the problem is that when you get excited you have a tendency to pull slightly toward your body. with your hand the "normal" way you can hit the gate or even worse hit second gear. i use the "upsidedown" method every time at the track now. it works great once you get used to it.


----------

